# Some people SUCK!



## SJNServices (Jul 9, 2010)

Just finished doing an electrical repair where a fence company (three years ago) made an absolute bullseye on the electrical conduit that feeds a detached garage. The run of wire is 190' long. The fence company knew they hit it, because we found the electrical tape they used to try to fix it. And they never told the customer they hit it! Needless to say the repair didn't last and hopefully the customer will send _them_ the bill for replacing that entire run of wire.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 9, 2010)

Ouch. At least you caught it.


----------



## SJNServices (Jul 9, 2010)

Not hard to catch this one! Ill post a pic later. :beer:


----------



## handyguys (Jul 9, 2010)

Call before you dig???? 

I was doing concrete footers for some commercial playground equipment. Big hole requirements (like 4feet deep, 4 feet square = 64 cubic feet of concrete per footing)

Anyway, dig people marked phone, electric, etc. property used propane for heat, local propane co didnt come out, they just told us over the phone where the line was. They read it right off the plans. (right angle off the tank to side of building, right turn, 20 feet, etc.)

Digging was by hand with assistance of a two man auger.

Well, we found a burried electric line that had been abandoned thank God, it was no longer live. We then hit a 24 pair buried telco line about 6 feet away from where it was marked. Moved to next hole and hit the propane line about 15 feet from where it was supposed to be. All in the course of a couple hours.

The propane line wasnt damaged, just bent a little. We had it checked by the propane co at their expense anyway. The telco line was on the phone co side of the NID so no cost there either.

The telco just made the repair in the hole, no new line. They used some splicing stuff made for direct burial. I'll bet the same exists for electrical.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 9, 2010)

Apparently 2/3 rds of the US Senators took money from Enron, so let's go with this fraction.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 23, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> Not hard to catch this one! Ill post a pic *later*. :beer:



Define later, please.


----------



## SJNServices (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh yeah. Here you go. Sorry!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 24, 2010)

Thats the defination we were looking for Steve


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 24, 2010)

> Well, we found a burried electric line that had been abandoned thank God, it was no longer live. We then hit a 24 pair buried telco line about 6 feet away from where it was marked. Moved to next hole and hit the propane line about 15 feet from where it was supposed to be. All in the course of a couple hours.



I'm gonna invest in your company.  One of these days you're gonna strike oil.


----------



## SJNServices (Jul 25, 2010)

I must admit that we all have those days where you could go out to to the middle of nowhere, scratch out a six inch deep fire pit and end up destroying a zillion dollar fiber optic line.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jul 25, 2010)

I dunno.  Maybe it's just me, but lately I haven't destroyed anything worth more than a few hundred million.


----------



## tomstruble (Jul 25, 2010)

chin up there's always tomorrow:


----------

